#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Tutorial de OSPF no Mikrotik

## allac

Pessoal fiz um tutorial básico de como implementar uma rede roteada com OSPF.

Gostaria que fizessem comentários

http://voxtelecom.wordpress.com/2012...f-no-mikrotik/

E também o vídeo




Allan Caldas

----------


## edsong

Muito bom, parabéns  :Smile:

----------


## portalink

Muito bom, testei os dois tanto o roteamento estático quanto ospf funcionou muito bons tutorias, parabéns ao Allac pela iniciativa, ficou muito bem detalhado.

----------


## ramoncaldeira

Cara parabéns pelo video, muito interessante e de grande proveito...vlw

----------


## rogeriodj

Muito bom memso amigo, sera que tem como usar esse roteamento concentrando a autenticação eum um unico servidor e deste servidor mandar os ips validos para os clientes, visto que não tenho muitos ips e não posso alocar um bloco pra cada repetirora!!

----------


## gleisonsilva

muito bacana, sua iniciativa.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

adicionei o video direto no primeiro posto para facilitar visualização.

----------


## Zarttron

É de pessoas como você criando material de primeira e do JorgeAldo no opentick, que precisamos para aprimorar nossos conhecimentos e profissionalizar cada vez mais nossas redes e empresas. Parabens.

----------


## minelli

Allac:
Excelente tutorial para o que de fato é sugerido parabéns Allac.

Zarttron:
O que falta infelizmente são as pessoas (Técnicos) e/ou empresas (Provedores) investirem em conhecimento com literatura e cursos para si mesmos e funcionários.

----------


## Zarttron

Minelli, investidores e pessoal realmente interessado em aprender isso não é o problema e sim gente para ensinar, coisa que ja vi varias pessoas aqui reclamando que vão em cursos e saem sem saberem nada e muito menos o porque que tal coisa é melhor do que outra e sem puxar saco de ninguem mas o sergio em suas citações ele mostra de forma clara e objetiva o porque de algumas coisas melhores que outras. Esse é o problema alguem que ensine e faça a diferença sem velhas receitas de bolo.

----------


## diorges

Opa muito bom mesmo, eu fiz outro topico com uma duvida sobre roteamento, gostaria de saber se pode me ajudar?

Tenho 1 rede aqui na minha cidade, e gostaria de mandar pra outra cidade, mas gostaria que o link de internet fosse da propria cidade pra diminuir o tempo de resposta, o broadcast, teria como usando OSPF?

Obrigado!

----------


## allac

Sim claro que teria como, mas o OSPF não tem nada a ver com o que você quer ... ele somente será interessante se você entender que separar os segmentos de rede é algo importante para você.

O tempo de resposta não tem terá tanta influencia só porque é bridge ou roteada...o enlaces farão mais diferença nessa questão!!

----------


## diorges

por isso eu perguntei se da pra fazer com OSPF, e eu não sabia se tinha haver ou não!

eu conversei com um amigo do forum e ele me explicou a importancia do OSPF, não pratico em minha rede, mas já estou providenciando.

Quanto a minha questão do link vir de cada cidade que eu for, como eu faria? BGP? MPLS?

Obrigado!

----------


## jailtonnetlink

> por isso eu perguntei se da pra fazer com OSPF, e eu não sabia se tinha haver ou não!
> 
> eu conversei com um amigo do forum e ele me explicou a importancia do OSPF, não pratico em minha rede, mas já estou providenciando.
> 
> Quanto a minha questão do link vir de cada cidade que eu for, como eu faria? BGP? MPLS?
> 
> Obrigado!


Amigo,para que fique facil o seu entendimento,foque somente no ospf,procure entender o seu funcionamento,para que faça uma analise das soluçoes que pode trazer para sua rede,ela e so começo,depois depois pesquise sobre mpls vpls.
Da maneira que te falei seria completamente diferente do tutorial apresentado pelo Alan,OSPF para anunciar loopback,iBGP para roteamento e mpls vpls para transporte,mas vc pode utilizar o OSPF para o loopback e roteamento e MPLS para transporte,foque primeiramente no OSPF.

no caso ,o endereço em loopback vai ser a indenficação do roteador na rede (router ID),ate onde pesquisei seria o mais indicado pois o endereço de loopback e sempre up(ativo) ex:



> [[email protected]] /interface bridge> add name=loopback





> [[email protected]] > ip address add address=10.255.255.1/32 interface=loopback





> [[email protected]] /routing ospf instance> set 0 router-id=10.255.255.1


Faz se nos outros roteadores também.
http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:OSPF-examples
http://wiki.nil.com/OSPF_Router_ID_selection_algorithm
estou em fase de aprendizado também,alem do tuto do Alan, o Trober também tem me ajudado muito a compreender,talves eu esteja errado por isso vamos prosseguir com topico um ajudando o outro e descutindo e debatendo.

----------


## Ximango

Caríssimo o link do primeiro tutorial foi postado aqui tb? Tem como disponibilizar neste mesmo tópico? Grato.

----------


## allac

Então pessoal para tirar algumas duvidas ... Não adianta tentar aprender OSPF sem saber o que é a comunicação entre redes distintas.

Fiz um artigo e uma serie de 3 videos sobre Rotas estaticas, aprendendo isso é valido entender o OSPF, dessa forma que nossa mente consegue sair das redes em bridge para redes roteadas.

Segue ai o endereço do Link:

http://voxtelecom.wordpress.com/2012...ento-estatico/

----------


## allac

Então pessoal agora gostaria de aprender com vocês que tem mais conhecimentos do que eu. Minhas duvidas pois quero aprender e publica-las num vídeo.

Primeiro já tenho conhecimento sobre criar um interface bridge chamada "loopback" e atribuir um IP/32 para associar ao router ID, mas o que isso na pratica ajuda ou tem influencia, quando se trata de uma Rede Interna?

Outra coisa importante ainda vou fazer um video sobre como de fato colocar publicar as rotas Default para acesso a internet, mas como ter segurança nos roteadores? Como faço para somente acessar o roteador quem eu quero?
OBS: Não me refiro a autenticação PPPoE, já sei que posso concentrar o Servidor Radius em só local, digo...Somente uma faixa especifica de IP's acessar aquele roteador que rotas Default?

Qual influencia e/ou aplicação pratica tem tirar a criação das interfaces dinamicas e criar manualmente as minhas?

De que forma eu escolho manualmente a rota de menor custo(No caso de Wireless, nem sempre a menor é a melhor)?

----------


## wireless&cia

Gostaria de saber como utilizar o roteamento ospf junto a rede com autenticação hotspot

----------


## allac

Você monta a rede roteada...o hotspot vai ficar instalado no roteador que tiver o nat.

----------


## Jacksonjm

Amigo mais o hotspot assim como o PPPoE não vão funcionar em uma rede roteada. Ou funcionam? Ainda não tentei isso.

----------


## trober

> Amigo mais o hotspot assim como o PPPoE não vão funcionar em uma rede roteada. Ou funcionam? Ainda não tentei isso.


Sim, funciona em ambos os casos, seja _PPPoE_ ou _HotSpot_. Se usar servidor _Radius_, fique atento para o parâmetro *src-address*, para que seja o número do endereço de *loopback*, principalmente quando você tiver casos de circuitos circulares[1].

[1] https://under-linux.org/f343/ospf-da...51/#post618154

Saudações,

Trober

----------


## evertonsoares

> Sim, funciona em ambos os casos, seja _PPPoE_ ou _HotSpot_. Se usar servidor _Radius_, fique atento para o parâmetro *src-address*, para que seja o número do endereço de *loopback*, principalmente quando você tiver casos de circuitos circulares[1].
> 
> [1] https://under-linux.org/f343/ospf-da...51/#post618154
> 
> Saudações,
> 
> Trober



Estou penando nisso trober pois meus Radius só comunica eu usando o ip privado que utilizo para fechar o ospf quando coloco no Radius o IP da loopback não consigo autenticar os clientes!

----------


## trober

> Estou penando nisso Trober pois meus Radius só comunica eu usando o ip privado que utilizo para fechar o ospf quando coloco no Radius o IP da loopback não consigo autenticar os clientes!


Oi Everton.

A partir do _shell_ do seu servidor _Radius_, você alcança o roteador requisitante (_Radius client_)? O alcance é recíproco?

Saudações,

Trober

----------


## tacioandrade

Galera boa noite, vi esse vídeo porem não compreendi uma coisa, na parte do vídeo onde colocamos o routerID (0.0.0.X), cada uma das placas terá que ter um valor de X distinto? No caso esse valor do X, ele pode ser qualquer (posso ir colocando o valor assim que for adicionando nas rbs) ou devo colocar de acordo com alguma regra (de profundidade da raiz por exemplo).


Att. Tácio Andrade.

----------


## evertonsoares

> Oi Everton.
> 
> A partir do _shell_ do seu servidor _Radius_, você alcança o roteador requisitante (_Radius client_)? O alcance é recíproco?
> 
> Saudações,
> 
> Trober


Sim alcança, no fim das contas resolvi essa questão, mas estou curioso com o seguinte: no caso estou usando rede privada para fechar os OSPF para meu BGP, tudo funcionando sem problemas, porém para fazer esses OSPF navegar existe uma forma sem ser por regra de NAT no BGP?

----------


## trober

> Sim alcança, no fim das contas resolvi essa questão, mas estou curioso com o seguinte: no caso estou usando rede privada para fechar os OSPF para meu BGP, tudo funcionando sem problemas, porém para fazer esses OSPF navegar existe uma forma sem ser por regra de NAT no BGP?


Sem NAT, é impossível alcançar redes públicas, a partir de redes privadas.

Recomendo não implementar NAT no roteador de borda. Faça a implementação de NAT num roteador de nível abaixo, na perspectiva de fora para dentro.

Imagino que seu objetivo é possibilitar que seus roteadores "naveguem", para aplicar atualizações e gerência remota. Particularmente prefiro tornar os roteadores, da rede interna, indisponíveis publicamente, sendo feita a gerência (externa, remota) por VPN. Para a atualização de _software_, _firmware_ e tempo (NTP), um servidor interno provê essa demanda.

Saudações,

Trober

----------


## JOAOANTOLINO

Parabéns pelas instruções
Estamos com um problema sério na nossa rede.
/Temos uma rede roteada.,..e clientes estão reclamando que não conseguem tirar nota fiscal eletronica, imprimir boleto da caixa econômica.
/temos um link dedicado de 30 mega da GVT e o uso fica em torno de 20 mega e clientes ainda reclamam de lentidão,.
Alguem poderia dar uma luz.

Obrigado 
João

----------


## evertonsoares

> Sem NAT, é impossível alcançar redes públicas, a partir de redes privadas.
> 
> Recomendo não implementar NAT no roteador de borda. Faça a implementação de NAT num roteador de nível abaixo, na perspectiva de fora para dentro.
> 
> Imagino que seu objetivo é possibilitar que seus roteadores "naveguem", para aplicar atualizações e gerência remota. Particularmente prefiro tornar os roteadores, da rede interna, indisponíveis publicamente, sendo feita a gerência (externa, remota) por VPN. Para a atualização de _software_, _firmware_ e tempo (NTP), um servidor interno provê essa demanda.
> 
> Saudações,
> 
> Trober


Tranquilo então Trober agradeço pela atenção dispensada meu caro, imaginei justamente o que vc relatou.. e justamente o que estou procurando é realmente manter o NTP de algumas RB's em dia, já que tenho internet na minha RB principal (BGP) consigo montar um server nela NTP para atualizar o horario internamente?

----------


## trober

> Tranquilo então Trober agradeço pela atenção dispensada


Tranquilo  :Smile: 




> imaginei justamente o que vc relatou.. e justamente o que estou procurando é realmente manter o NTP de algumas RB's em dia, já que tenho internet na minha RB principal (BGP) consigo montar um server nela NTP para atualizar o horario internamente?


Esses são exatamente os benefícios previstos no _Wiki_ da _MikroTik_.




> *Benefits:
> *
> *Router doesn't need direct access to internet and public NTP servers**Allow to control primary source of clock for your router only on two main routers (primary and secondary)**It can reduce traffic and load of some public NTP servers by local time caching*


Você pode implementar[1] o serviço de _NTP server_, no seu roteador de borda (que é um _MikroTik RouterOS_), conforme instruções disponíveis no _Wiki_ oficial da _MikroTik_, onde também estão expostas as instruções para implementação[2] em modo cliente.

É possível ajustar o timezone para America/Brasil/São Paulo, usando o comando abaixo:



```
/system clock set time-zone-name=America/Sao_Paulo
```

 
Entretanto, se não estou enganado, é uma boa prática manter o _timezone_ em _UTC_. Enfim, não lembro se é no RFC3339[3], se em algum _paper_ da _Cisco_, ou até mesmo no _NTP Brasil_[4], mas em algum lugar li sobre isso.

[1] http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Setup_...ers#NTP_Server
[2] http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Setup_...ers#NTP_Client
[3] http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3339.txt
[4] http://www.ntp.br/NTP/MenuNTPFaq

Saudações,

Trober

----------


## claudinhohw

no meu caso eu uso o mk-auth teria como utilizar OSPF na minha rede e um único mk-auth centralizado pra autenticar todos os clientes? o meu mk-auth tem o ip 192.168.255.2/30 eu tenho que fazer alguma coisa nas rb? uso pppoe e hotspot eu configuro o Radius e coloco o ip do mk-auth seria isso?

----------


## claudinhohw

fiz como no video consigo pingar em toda a rede porem não navega na internet e não ping pra algum site como o google a que tem o link de internet ping mais as demais não ping! o que pode ser?

----------


## wells.sp

Boa noite.
Muito boa a vídeo-aula, agora fiquei com algumas duvidas. Tipicas de quem está começando na área.
Hoje possuo uma rede toda em bridge e pretendo segmenta-la, utilizo uma RB1100Ahx2 e trabalho da seguinte forma:

Interface 1: ligada a uma ponte 5.8 e um ap 2.4 em bridge.

Interface 2: ligada a um ap 2.4 em bridge.

Interface 3: ligada a uma ponte 5.8 e um ap 2.4 em bridge.

Interface 4: ligada a uma ponte 5.8 passando por um ponto de passagem outra ponte 5.8 e um ap 2.4 no final, todos também em bridge.

Para realizar o isolamento da rede adotei um servidor PPPoe e um range de ip diferente para cada interface, tudo /24.

Está tudo funcionando perfeitamente até o momento. Porém no ponto de passagem ligado a interface 4 vou enviar link para mais duas localidades. Preciso isolar a rede no local mais quero autenticar tudo no concentrador principal a rb1100.

Quem tiver interesse em me dar idéias serão bem vindas.

Obrigado.

----------


## victordavid

Caros amigos,

surgiu duvidas tremendas aqui, estou em bancada fiz comunicou blz, só que minha duvida como entrar o link ai tenho ips validos;

1 - tenho que fazer nat;
2 - onde controlo meus clientes banda e corte;
3 - como entrego ip valido um cliente sem querer entregar 1:1, queria entregar direto ip na interface o valido;

quem puder enviar como fazer, agradeço!

----------


## wld.net1

@*allac*, estou começando no agora OSPF seu vídeo por sinal é bem intuitivo então como sua pergunta já está um pouco obsoleta mesmo assim vou comentar, cara o loopback ele serve para duas coisas só lembro de uma que uma delas é pra gerencia como vc utiliza um /30 ai sua rede fica toda doidona rsrs então vc criando a loopback e anuciando em router ID vc vai gerenciar sua rede tranquilamente não esquecendo também de colocar a mesma no network, para que os demais router's tenham acessos sobre a rota default acho que tem outro amigo acima que não conseguiu anunciar a mesma vc faz isso onde chega o link utilizando a opção redistribute default route= always (as type 1) na aba instance sobre a parte de segurança não entendi pois também não vou comentar porque não entendi rsrs pelo o que entendi vc quer acessar determinados router's então para isso vc tem que utilizar a aba network lá vc coloca o inicio da rede que no caso é o seu network. Desde já agradeço.

Ah, gente lembrando doidona em um duplo sentido o loopback no caso seria só para acesso.



Att,




Wagner Loula
Skype: wld.net
E-mail: [email protected]
Cel: (87) 9640-0907
FoxPanel Sistema para Gerenciamento Provedor.
www.foxpanel.com.br

----------


## inquiery

Umas dúvidas pros mais experientes ai...

Primeiro: eu ja tenho uma rede rodando, toda em bridge, quero começar a colocar uns NAS em alguns locais remotos, rodando com OSPF em cima da mesma rede bridge. Bom, configurando uma RB450 que tenho aqui, para rodar OSPF com a que ja recebe a minha rede, que é em bridge, só fechou o neighbotind dos 2 lados quando eu coloquei elas para rodarem em cima de uma VLAN (essa VLAN na mesma interface onde recebo a minha rede bridge na RB core). É normal não fechar neighboring quando ja tem trafego e rotas staticas configuradas na interface? E além disso, não deve ter problema nenhuma rodar o OSPF em cima de vlan, certo?

Outra coisa que tu matutando é o seguinte, eu tenho 3 links ligados na RB core. Eu não faço balanceamento de carga com PCC, faço balanceamento manual baseado em vários parametros (usuário, serviço, IP destino...), ou seja, se eu configurar uma RB para funcionar como um NAS remoto rodando OSPF, eu preciso que esse NAS possa tomar decisão de qual link usar. Não posso ter apenas uma default route no NAS, pois assim a RB core vai balancear apenas baseada nas configurações dela, ela não sabe se o usuário X deve sair por qual link, pq o usuário está no NAS. Eu tentei criar 3 redes separadas em cima do OSPF, entre a minha RB core e a RB450, mas não funciona, uma das redes fica como "backup", pois imagino que ele pense que eu tenho vários "caminhos" para o mesmo roteador, ele não imagina que eu queria usar todas essas redes ao mesmo tempo, tomando a decisão de roteamendo na RB core por elas. Qual idéia vcs me dariam para poder tomar a decisão de qual link usar a partir desse NAS remoto?

Ou eu posso simplesmente usar essas interfaces que ficam em modo backup mesmo, sem preocupação?

(lembrando que to rodando o OSPF inteiro em cima de VLANs, só não sei se vou usar 3 VLAN, uma para cada link, ou 1 VLAN só com 3 redes diferentes nela)

----------


## inquiery

Bom, fiz e funcionou.

Criei 3 redes no OSPF entre as duas RBs, rodando em cima de uma VLAN.

VLAN IP 1: 172.29.1.0/30
VLAN IP 2: 172.30.1.0/30
VLAN IP 3: 172.31.1.0/30

Na minha RB core, adicionei no meio do meu mundo de regras para ele marcar os pacotes vindo da VLAN por endereços dentro da rede 172.29.0.0/16 para o link 1, a rede 172.30.0.0/16 para o link 2 e a rede 172.31.0.0/16 para o link 3.

Assim vou ter um range grande de subredes /30 dentro de cada bloco /16 para fazer varios OSPF com NASes remotos e o mangle ja ta preparado para aceitar essas redes e balanceá-las dentro das regras.

Se alguém tem alguma ideia melhor, ficamos no aguardo; e ja que fiz e funcionou direitinho, deixo aqui o cenário para o pessoal saber que não é difícil e da pra fazer balanceamento no CORE de clientes conectados em retoadores REMOTOS atraves de rotas específicas para isso.

Abraços.

----------


## claudinhohw

@*allac*, como faço pra colocar 2 links em pontos distintos em uma rede ospf? eu tenho que transporta-los para um único local e balancear ou tem outra forma?

----------


## claudinhohw

@*allac* maravilha de explicação, minha rede já esta toda em ospf so que agora eu tenho um segundo link tenho 5 torres da seguinte forma 1 <-------> 2 <-------> 3 <------>4 <------->5 tenho um link na torre um e um link na torre 5 como faço pra ficar assim: link da torre 1 vai até a 3 mais não atente 4 e 5 e o link da torre 5 vai até a torre 3 não atende torre 3 2 e 1 se o link da torre1 cair o da torre 5 atende tudo ou contraio o link 5 cair o 1 atente tudo dá certo? como posso fazer coloquei distancias diferentes mais se o link da 1 cair o da 5 não passa da 3 pra frente tenho que ir la e colocar a distancia menor pra ir, teria alguma solução que não seja manual?

----------

